# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  can i plant these

## Buoford5000

okay so i have 1 bufo americanus  and was wondering if i could plant thes in her tank


Sent from my iphone using tapatalk

----------


## Eli

I don't think that they would cause the toad any problems. But i don't think that they would grow very well in your tank. The light in your tank is probably not nearly enough light to support the seeds, even for a plant that requires only partial light. You would need a light that is at least 6500 k. Also, the toad will probably dig up or step on the seeds and plants. The plants will also out grow the tank rather quickly. You also don't know for sure if the seeds have any chemicals or fertilizers in them. I wouldn't use them.

----------


## bill

You can toss the seeds in, but if anything grows and survives, it will be too big for the tank. Most wild flowers grow to 24-48"


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Josh

> You can toss the seeds in, but if anything grows and survives, it will be too big for the tank. Most wild flowers grow to 24-48"
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Lol, yes, you can experiment, but most likely they won't grow without proper lighting.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Your best bet would probably be to grow it somewhere else first so it could establish itself then try planting it inside. But like bill said, it will probably grow too tall for your tank

----------

